# Failure of a notebook Samsung under FreeBSD [possible in the UEFI mode]



## Antarex (Jul 28, 2013)

At the end of last year I am bought a Samsung NP300E5X-A07RU notebook: Intel Core i3 3110M 2400Mhz 2 Cores + Hyper Threading; Intel Chipset HM75; HD Graphics 4000; 4GB DDR3 1600 Mhz AData; HDD Toshiba MQ01ABD032 AX001F; DVDRW TSST Corp SN-208BB-SC01; HDA Realtek ALC269; WiFi Atheros AR9485WB-EG; BT Atheros AR3012; LAN RTL 8168/8111; Display AUO B156XTN, FreeDOS.

After some time the notebook failed (possibly) in the UEFI boot enable mode. The article about problems with Samsung UEFI and Linux may be found on Google.

I do not use FreeBSD on this laptop (after repair of MB) in the present time. This information is for FreeBSD and Samsung laptop users. Workaround: set the option - UEFI disable boot mode.


----------

